# Mouterij Dingemans Pilsen Malt



## scooterism (9/7/16)

Pilsen MD™







Colour EBC:
2,5-3,5

Colour °L:
1,4-1,8

Flavour:
Mild malty

Rate:
Up to 100 %

Usage:
All types of beer



Light in color and low in protein. Our Pilsen is made from the finest European two-row barley. This malt is well modified and can easily be mashed with a single – temperature infusion. Due to the high enzymatic power it can be used up to 100% of the grain bill in all types of beer.

What colour should this be?
I cut open the bag and dough'd in and the water went red/brown, like dark.
Have I been given the wrong grain?
I was all set for a German style lager and I carried on so.
Perle and Hallertau..
All went well, just the colour tho..


----------



## manticle (9/7/16)

Dingemans pils whenever I have used it has been as expected. Maybe a tad more golden than weyermann but we're talking beesdicks in my memory and nothing red.

See how final beer comes out.
Just pils in your recipe?


----------



## scooterism (9/7/16)

manticle said:


> Dingemans pils whenever I have used it has been as expected. Maybe a tad more golden than weyermann but we're talking beesdicks in my memory and nothing red.
> 
> See how final beer comes out.
> Just pils in your recipe?


Yep 100%


----------



## manticle (9/7/16)

Have you run off to the kettle yet?


----------



## scooterism (9/7/16)

Yep, brew is done and fermenting.


----------



## manticle (9/7/16)

Did the overall wort or OG sample look red or was it just dough in?


----------



## scooterism (9/7/16)

It's dark all over. Like brown shoe polish for lack of a better description..

Around 20 SRM in Palmers book


----------



## manticle (9/7/16)

Where did the malt come from?
If a hydrometer sample is looking red, sounds like you've been given the wrong stuff.


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/16)

You haven't mentioned the colour of the grain yet. Outside? Colour when crushed? I've used Ding Pils in a kolsch and it certainly wasn't anywhere near 20 SRM.


----------



## scooterism (9/7/16)

It was about this colour, maybe a touch greyer. 

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/german-brewing-grain/products/bestmalz-pilsen-malt

Plus, this is my LHBS


----------



## scooterism (9/7/16)

I'll take a sample tomorrow and post a photo..

But I am leaning towards the wrong grain type..


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/16)

Certainly sounds like it. Did you buy a whole sack, or a smaller amount from a shop?


----------



## dammag (10/7/16)

Looking at the ibrew website maybe it was really Dingemanns aromatic.

It says in the description that it gives a deep reddish colour.

It does however say that it is low on diastatic power so if you used this 100% you should get poor efficiency.


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/16)

Did you?


----------



## scooterism (10/7/16)

Mardoo said:


> Certainly sounds like it. Did you buy a whole sack, or a smaller amount from a shop?



Just 5kg


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/16)

Probably got switched up.


----------



## scooterism (10/7/16)

Ok, efficency is 1036


----------



## technobabble66 (10/7/16)

That definitely ain't no pils, guv'nor.


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/16)

Yep. Nope.


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Take it to the lhbs and suggest it's their mix-up. Hopefully the will provide you with the right malt, free of charge and you can use that one to blend.

What's the flavour like?


----------



## scooterism (10/7/16)

Flavour is like weet-bix w/ warm milk, in a good way..


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

Sounds like aromatic or similar.


----------



## scooterism (10/7/16)

Cheers for the input fellas.


----------



## scooterism (11/7/16)

Update in;

I contacted my LHBS, sent a copy of the above pic and they acknowledged a mistake had been made and happily replaced grain,hops and yeast.

So GG to my LHBS.


----------



## dammag (11/7/16)

Hey scooterism.

Are you a member of the GOLDClub?


----------



## scooterism (11/7/16)

dammag said:


> Hey scooterism.
> 
> Are you a member of the GOLDClub?



Can't say that I am.


----------



## dammag (11/7/16)

GoldCLUB is our local Gold Coast Home Brew Club.

We are having our monthly meeting this Wednesday at 6pm at Burleigh Brewing.

The theme of this months meeting is black / brown beers.

You are more than welcome to come along and say g'day and try a few home brews. You can bring some samples of your brews or just come along, no problem.

You can check us out on Facebook at The GoldCLUB.


----------



## scooterism (11/7/16)

Cheers, thanks for that.

Unfortunately Wednesdays are out for me, other commitments.


----------



## manticle (11/7/16)

Glad HBS made up for it. Can't ask for more.


----------



## yankinoz (19/7/16)

manticle said:


> Take it to the lhbs and suggest it's their mix-up. Hopefully the will provide you with the right malt, free of charge and you can use that one to blend.
> 
> What's the flavour like?


Or the LHBS's supplier mixed up the malts and a bunch of people are saying WTF. Take a sample of wort in with you.


----------



## yankinoz (19/7/16)

A future historian will record, "Consequent upon a serendipitous screwup in a retail establishment, the style known as Gold Coast Aroma was born. The now-famous 'Manticle' brewery opened and weaned a generation of hipster Queenslanders off XXXX."


----------

